# Here we go again



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

After a successful TPLO surgery on her right leg this winter Gypsy my 10 yr. old springer tore her left ACL. so another surgery. at least this time we can rehab in the lake swimming, it looks like the pups will have to take up the slack this year, I think I will let her sit this season out.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear Lee, hope it works out.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

I would say it is more common than you think for one to go then the other. Not sure if it because of overcompensation or what but it does seem to happen that way alot.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My 3 year old Britt. tore his left one about a year and 1 months ago. He is about 80% and will never probably be 100%, but I am trying hard(through vitamins) not to let the other one go. How long ago was the first one?

Hope your back is in good shape, and good luck in the next few months with rehab!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Picked up Gypsy from vet this A.M. surgery went fine. first surgery was in Feb. 
Slim you are right vet said about 25% chance that she would have a issue with the other leg.
Lee


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Glad to hear the surgery went well! 
Good luck in the future with rehab!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

update.
just got back from vet, x rays were great. back about 90%, now short walks on grass on lead,and swimming, still going to rest her this season. 
Lee


----------

